# How many Visa runs possible ( One after the other) ?



## zaq (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Like the Title says.... just looking for some info as we are gonna do the Dubai-Hatta Visa run....

Does the rule where a person has to stay out of the country for a month apply to British Passport holders? If it does after how many Consecutive visas ?

Thanks all,

Z


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

No - it doesn't apply; you can (and may people do) quite hapily do a "U" turn once you're past the Omani immigration and drive back into Dubai. And there doesn't seem to be any limit on doing this; I know someone who's been doing this for a year, although since they put up the cost from 5 to 20 Riyals, it is getting expensive.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Having done this for the last 6 months - you don't even need to go into Oman - park in front of the building - NEW VISA - tell them your going straight back and they give you entry and exit visa in one go, then off you go back to Dubai

3 hours it took me door to door last weekend


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As it stands, at the moment, you can do visa runs indefinitely. It could change at anytime though with little notice.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

I think I might need to do one of these soon as my residence visa is still not completed. In fact, I don't even have the employment visa yet! I'll probably end up going back to Qatar as I'm very curious to see whether they will actually let me enter the country. I have my no objection letter but..we'll see!

Best,

Andrew


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If the process has started for your residence visa, you don't need to do a visa run. Employment visa??? There isn't 2 separate visas, you will get a residence visa which will allow you to work for your sponsor.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If the process has started for your residence visa, you don't need to do a visa run. Employment visa??? There isn't 2 separate visas, you will get a residence visa which will allow you to work for your sponsor.


Hi,

I'm a free zone company, I have to re-enter the UAE on my employment visa which then converts to the residence permit after blood tests etc.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are already in Dubai, your visit visa can be transferred into a residence visa after medical, you don't need to leave to get an entry permit/employment visa just to get it changed. If I am wrong I apologise, maybe someone else will clarify.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think then you have a choice of either paying a transfer fee or re-entering the country. Not sure if they have abolished the transfer fee but that's how it used to work.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If you are already in Dubai, your visit visa can be transferred into a residence visa after medical, you don't need to leave to get an entry permit/employment visa just to get it changed. If I am wrong I apologise, maybe someone else will clarify.


Hi,

I believe you may also be right (I guess there's a grey area in this) because I was told I could pay a AED 500 fee to do a status adjustment (instead of leaving and re-entering) but it only costs me AED 500 to return to Qatar, where I have clients and much more importantly a fiancee, so that's one of the reasons I'm doing that.

Best,

Andrew


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a free zone company, I have to re-enter the UAE on my employment visa which then converts to the residence permit after blood tests etc.
> 
> ...


the piece of paper that you are referring to as the "employment visa" is only an entry permit. This is to show that your residence visa is under process and has been approved, subject to the medical test, and the visa will be stamped after you pass the medical. so there is only one visa.

As others have said, there is a status change option, but in your case I guess the exit-entry option makes sense. Though I have been reading on this forum lately that the status change without leaving the country is not allowed any more - someone will need to clarify. It used to be allowed till last year


----------



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all

Anyone need to do a visa run from dubai today


----------



## Houstonian (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me how many time a visa run can be done?/ I have read on the forum that people have been doing it for long but does any one have latest update since rules change here very frequently and quietly 

Need to do it for my parents who got the 30 days entry (US Nationals) and now thinking of doing the 90 day extension or the visa run. There return flight is booked on Aug 21, so I want to confirm that they can do 2 visa runs. Can someone please confirm this, thank you in advance.


----------



## Houstonian (Apr 20, 2011)

Houstonian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me how many time a visa run can be done?/ I have read on the forum that people have been doing it for long but does any one have latest update since rules change here very frequently and quietly
> 
> Need to do it for my parents who got the 30 days entry (US Nationals) and now thinking of doing the 90 day extension or the visa run. There return flight is booked on Aug 21, so I want to confirm that they can do 2 visa runs. Can someone please confirm this, thank you in advance.


Is there anyone who knows if back to back visa runs are still allowed??


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

rsinner said:


> As others have said, there is a status change option, but in your case I guess the exit-entry option makes sense. Though I have been reading on this forum lately that the status change without leaving the country is not allowed any more - someone will need to clarify. It used to be allowed till last year


My company just paid for the status change so I hope it's still allowed!



Houstonian said:


> Is there anyone who knows if back to back visa runs are still allowed??


They certainly are on a UK passport, I've only just finished having to do them (3 times).


----------



## Houstonian (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate your help.


----------

